# F/S Warhammer Books (New Books Added & Non GW 05.09)



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

*More Books Added 05.09.12*

As part of my general clearout I've got a number of Games Workshop that some of you may find usefull or good for a collector that I'm willing to part with.

All the prices can be seen above the images.

Buyer pays postage. 

I'm living the the UK- if you're from another country please let me know as I will have to get the package weighed and this will save time. 

Please note that I will have to charge a little more for the postage as I will have to buy packaging to safely post the books.

*Also, please include your full address and Paypal e-mail 'address' as this will certainly speed things up at my end which means you will get your miniatures quickly.*

If you're interested please PM me or contact me at the e-mail address below:

[email protected]

*Storm of Chaos- £6 Reserved!*









*Kislev Army Booklet (Free with White Dwarf some time ago)- £5 Reserved!*









*Warhammer Chronicles 2003- £5*









*Warhammer Annual 2002- £5*









*More Books:*

*Heroes for Wargames, Stewart Parkinson- (one of the first books to look at painting etc Citadel Miniatures Pub. 1986- £10.*









*Warhammer Lustria Campaign Book- £8.*









*Games Workshop- how to make Wargames Terrain- £7.*









*Lord of the Rings, The Return of the King, Strategy Game- £5.*









*Warmachine, Steam Powered Miniature Combat- £5*









Thanks for taking a look. hopefully you will find something you want in this little lot  .

Darrell.


----------



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

Books that have been reserved are now marked; *Reserved!*

*More Books Added! 05.09.12*

Thanks,
Darrell.


----------

